# Kenpo Article



## kenpo_cory (Mar 20, 2002)

I was wondering if anyone has read the latest article by blackbelt magazine on the 10 laws of kenpo. If so what did you think, did you agree or not? There were some things I read that I didn't agree with. Just looking for opinions.


----------



## Goldendragon7 (Mar 20, 2002)

What are the 10?


----------



## Rob_Broad (Mar 21, 2002)

What month on Black Belt was it in, I just got he May edition and don't see anything.  I would like to know what these 10 things are and who wrote the article.


----------



## Blindside (Mar 21, 2002)

I think it was Materas who wrote the article.  I just glanced at it at the bookstore, but it wasn't anything groundshaking.  Oh, Materas (sp?) is the head of the United Studios of Self Defense chain, a Shaolin Kenpo organization.

Lamont


----------



## kenpo_cory (Mar 21, 2002)

Sorry I didn't look at the month of the issue. It's on the stands now. On the cover its got this guy with a crew cut holding down a padded assailant. I don't think the person who wrote the article is in american kenpo though. Most of the ideas they wrote in there were just too "set in stone" to be american kenpo. Things like always defend straight line attacks with circles and always defend circle attacks with straight lines. It was the "always" that got me. I'll have to post some of it on here as soon as i have it with me again.


----------



## Klondike93 (Mar 21, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Goldendragon7 _
> 
> *What are the 10?
> *



The 10 ( as written by Charles Mattera 10th degree founder of United Studios of Self-Defense Inc.) Black Belt April 2002

1.   Law of the circle and the line
2.   Law of strike first
3.   Law of Multiple strikes
4.   Law of targets
5.   Law of kicking
6.   Law of 'no block'
7.   Law of yielding and redirecting
8.   Law of mobility
9.   Law of flexibility
10. Law of the warrior spirt

:asian:


----------



## Goldendragon7 (Mar 21, 2002)

I know nothing of him or his organization.  He is not American Kenpo in any way.

Read at your own risk.

:asian:


----------



## Rob_Broad (Mar 21, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Klondike93 _
> 
> *
> 
> ...



With so many laws you think it was created by the government.  Does anybody have some viable information about this system?


----------



## Goldendragon7 (Mar 23, 2002)

Laws by whom.:soapbox:


----------



## Chiduce (Mar 24, 2002)

GM Charles Mattera was promoted to the rank of 8th Dan by GM Nick Cerio on Nov. 1st 1990. GM Cerio passed away 7 years and 11 months later on Oct. 7th 1998. Mattera was the highest ranking Shaolin Kenpo member of the Cerio organization. On June 6th, 2000, Master Charles Mattera and his student Steve De Masco were promoted to the rank of Grandmaster by the Abbot Shi Yongxin at the Shaolin Temple in China. I will try and find the Black Belt article in my next post! Sincerely, In Humility; Chiduce!


----------



## Goldendragon7 (Mar 25, 2002)

I already know thier history.
:asian:


----------



## Ronin (Mar 26, 2002)

Those martial arts magazines are nothing but advertisements.  I'd be careful  many of those people in it are flavors of the week


----------



## kenpo_cory (Mar 26, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Ronin _
> 
> *Those martial arts magazines are nothing but advertisements.  I'd be careful  many of those people in it are flavors of the week *



I agree, blackbelt seems to be going way downhill. Do any of you guys know of some cool martial arts magazines?


----------



## Rainman (Mar 26, 2002)

I saw that article.  The most unfortunate thing is the use of the word law.  Some are theories and some are conceptual ideas.  However that does not mean I would discount their martial prowess until I've spent time on the mat with them.

:asian:


----------



## Kenpo Wolf (Jul 12, 2002)

,,,use to be my favorite martial arts mag. It pissed me off to no end when they cancelled it. I agree that Black Belt has been going down hill as of late. The only time I pick it up is when it has a good kenpo article


----------



## Seig (Jul 12, 2002)

I quit with BB years ago because of exactly the crap you are talking about.  In the Mid-90s it seemed to be nothing but an ongoing advertisment for the Gracies.


----------



## jazkiljok (Jul 12, 2002)

i had a visit to one of these schools- nice looking little place- put out a table and a few chairs, serve some wine and cheese and they'd be on to something.

as for kenpo or any other known martial art of substance... :shrug:


----------



## satans.barber (Jul 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Klondike93 _
> 
> *10. Law of the warrior spirt
> *



Hands up all those who thought he could only think of 9 proper ones but really needed 10....

:wavey: 

Ian.


----------



## Blindside (Jul 12, 2002)

> Kenpo_Cory posted:  I agree, blackbelt seems to be going way downhill. Do any of you guys know of some cool martial arts magazines?



The only ones I watch for now is the irregular Grappling magazine or Hock's Close Quarters Combat.

Lamont


----------



## kungfulee (Feb 13, 2006)

Chiduce said:
			
		

> GM Charles Mattera was promoted to the rank of 8th Dan by GM Nick Cerio on Nov. 1st 1990. GM Cerio passed away 7 years and 11 months later on Oct. 7th 1998. Mattera was the highest ranking Shaolin Kenpo member of the Cerio organization. On June 6th, 2000, Master Charles Mattera and his student Steve De Masco were promoted to the rank of Grandmaster by the Abbot Shi Yongxin at the Shaolin Temple in China. I will try and find the Black Belt article in my next post! Sincerely, In Humility; Chiduce!



Do you know where mattera got his 9th?
Didn't grand master nick cerio cut ties with mattera in 93?


----------



## Touch Of Death (Feb 13, 2006)

Rob_Broad said:
			
		

> With so many laws you think it was created by the government. Does anybody have some viable information about this system?


Think parameters defining circle and line, parameters defining targets, kicking, ect.


----------

